# purist



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome to Beesource


----------



## solstice (Oct 18, 2012)

sfisher said:


> Welcome to Beesource


Thanks! I'm a new-bee as of this past spring!


----------



## Jim Koenig (Dec 18, 2009)

Enjoy Beesource, it has helped me tremendously in my quest to get off the package treadmill and establish a sustainable treatment free apiary.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Solstice have you read Mike Bushs web site yet?


----------



## solstice (Oct 18, 2012)

nope, can you direct me to it? Hey...how is the weather for you on the coast today with Sandy?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is the beekeeping home page for Michael Bush:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm

I agree that this is a very useful site, and I have read every page.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

@sfisher - welcome to BeeSource! As you learn more about "purist" treatment free beekeeping, take the time to learn basic bee biology and life cycle stuff. That will help you manage your bees - My hope for you is that you will be successful. Take time too to learn the recent 20 year history of treatment free beekeeping so that you will be aware of challenges that have been overcome by others that you may face.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Andrew Dewey said:


> take the time to learn basic bee biology and life cycle stuff. That will help you manage your bees - My hope for you is that you will be successful.


Ditto. The basic do not change, TX free or not. There is a lot of great information to be had in the traditional treatment oriented sources. Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>trying to avoid using chemicals on my bees.

“Do or do not... there is no try.”--Yoda


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

And by the way, 'boiled' linseed oil is not pure, it contains heavy metal driers. Pure linseed oil won't dry. Try shellac if you don't like paint, or dip. Nothing on the inside of course.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

As somewhat of a purist myself, I welcome you!

I can't help much on painting. Some things I figure are not worth worrying about. Paint is one of them for me. I use simple good quality latex paint, light colors found in the mistint pile at Lowes or Home Depot. Another one is foundation wax.

I agree with Mr. Bush. There's no reason to try to avoid chemicals. Just avoid them. They don't come to your door without you ordering them and paying for their transport. Treatment-free beekeeping is the default. It takes extra effort to do something else.

One of the big keys in being successful with it is being skilled at increase from the very beginning. Having and making more hives gives you the greatest probability of continuing success. After a few years, it won't be as necessary as your bees become more resistant and more adapted to your locale.


----------



## solstice (Oct 18, 2012)

wow..can't believe even linseed oil is a bad choice!


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Look into Soy-guard. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

http://leangreen.org/wp/?p=87

You'll have to compromise somewhere. Nothing is perfect, even if it is really expensive.


----------

